# E91 Hitch Install



## MP3_E46 (Oct 30, 2003)

Just in case anyone needs it, I have posted here too:

This install was easy, there is *no need to remove the bumper skin* :thumbup:

You will need Curt Hitch 11771 which is (currently) only listed for a 2006 E91 325xi. I guessed it would fit a RWD 328i and it did  Today the best deal for the hitch is $179 from http://www.etrailer.com/

This is how it looks after when installed:









Installation is very simple:
. the bumper skin DOES NOT need to be removed
. undo the screw underneath of the bumper skin using an 8mm spanner
. remove a few plastic pieces under the car
. unbolt the bumper in two places using an 18mm spanner (behind the skin)
. put spacers on the bumper bolts (4 washer for each bolt)
. lift the hitch into place
. bolt the bumper and hitch (need an 18mm spanner and this is a little awkward, but one you figure it out it it easy)
. attached the hitch to the A-Frame
. double check all bolts are tight
. re-affix all the plastics bits and bumper skin. You will have to use a dremel on the piece of plastic that the bumper skin attached too (see picture below) - *use safety specs* in case (when) the dremel blade shatters
- Oh try not bang your nose on the hitch when underneath - I did that twice and it smarts










You won't need them, but click here for a raw dump of the photos.

Also the official installation instructions are attached - they are even shorter than mine:dunno:

Also here are the towing specs from a UK manual:


----------



## Jim Chambers (Jul 27, 2007)

*ANY ADVICE? - I NEED TO GET A HITCH FOR AN '06 330xi Sedan...*

Any advice or direction (other than the posting about adding a hitch to a 3 series stationwagon) would be appreciated!!! Thanks "Bimmer & Beemer Jim"


----------



## MP3_E46 (Oct 30, 2003)

Jim Chambers said:


> Any advice or direction (other than the posting about adding a hitch to a 3 series stationwagon) would be appreciated!!! Thanks "Bimmer & Beemer Jim"


It should install exactly the same. Someone already installed on a non awd E90, and the hitch was designed around an '06 325xiT. Please post back if you are successful.


----------



## sivalley (Oct 12, 2007)

*Hitch on E90...just to confirm...*

You mention that someone has mounted the Curt 11771 on a "non awd E90". I read elsewhere that the E90 A frame may be different from the E91, hence the mounting strap would not fit (though the receiver assembly would bolt to the bumper). Did someone write you to confirm it all fits on a RWD E90?

I'm about to order, so just wanted to confirm. Using it strictly to mount a bike carrier.

Thanks


----------



## mikeymajor (Apr 29, 2008)

I have been looking at this stuff for quite a while and am still unsure if a rack would fit a rear drive e90. I am getting an M3 sedan very soon and would love to put a bike rack off the back. Please dont start telling me about how terrible this is, as I am not installing it on your car. Any help is much appreciated.
Mike


----------



## MP3_E46 (Oct 30, 2003)

mikeymajor said:


> I have been looking at this stuff for quite a while and am still unsure if a rack would fit a rear drive e90. I am getting an M3 sedan very soon and would love to put a bike rack off the back. Please dont start telling me about how terrible this is, as I am not installing it on your car. Any help is much appreciated.
> Mike


On my E92 (coupe) I am using the same hitch from our old E91 (Wagon), but there is nowhere for the brace to fit. The Euro hitches have no brace and I am 100% sure even without the brace this is more than strong enough to carry two bikes on my Thule hitch mounted rack. From memory I am sure someone also installed the hitch on the sedan without the brace.

*Obviously without the brace do not use the hitch for towing.*

eTrailer were willing to let me return the hitch if it did not fit so you have nothing other than cost of shipping to loose. A hitch mounted rack is the best way to carry bikes, buying a beater truck just to go cycling is crazy so just ignore the teenagers :thumbup:


----------



## AEsco48 (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho....php?p=3296267

Any of you guys have written down wires you tapped into on the car side? 
Its a two or a 3 wire system?

My tail lights dont work, everything else works fine. Thought it was my trailer but i rewired it compleatly and the tail lights still dont work.

Turns out that for some reason the trailer light module is outputting power to the tail light wire, even when the car is off and has no keys. So theoretically the tail lights on the trailer should be on even with the car off, but they don't work at all. It turns out that as soon as i connect a circuit to the tail light wire (trailer connector on the car side) it shorts out and stops providing power at all. I have tested this with the trailer, a trailer light tester, a flash light bulb. I checked to see if the wire that the trailer light wire gets its signal has power thus telling the module to send power to the trailer and it does not. Im thinking the trailer light module has some internal short.

Modulite Car
Red/stop purple, yellow stripe
yellow/left blue, green stripe
green/right blue, brown stripe
brown/tail light purple, purple stripe


----------



## WesSpeedFreak (Jun 30, 2008)

You may want to check out this site: http://www.etrailer.com/faq_wiring.aspx

It's not BMW specific, but it looks like a good high-level troubleshooting doc. 
-Wes


----------



## WesSpeedFreak (Jun 30, 2008)

For the wiring I used a Modulite 119176, and it worked fine. I ordered the wiring on www.etrailer.com, and the hitch was installed by Dover Welding in Tampa,FL. It works perfectly, and it's very low profile!


----------



## MP3_E46 (Oct 30, 2003)

Update: After six new BMWs I've left BMW (terrible customer service at a local dealer).

*UPDATE: Hitch is sold.* So my hitch is for sale. It has been used on an E91 (wagon) as shown in my first post and on an E92 (coupe). On the coupe and sedan this hitch should only be used with a bike rack and not for towing as the A-Frame support cannot be used.

Also I hack sawed off the right side chain loop to make it easier to attach a cycle rack (I used a Thule).

The cheapest new price I found today is $185 with free shipping *so make me an offer*. I guess it will cost ~$15 to ship via UPS ground. I am in Atlanta GA (30076).










Also I have an E46 sedan Thule roof rack that needs to go too:


----------



## MP3_E46 (Oct 30, 2003)

The photos disappeared when I moved my blog to Wordpress hosting. I found them in a backup and attached to this message as I can no longer update the original post


----------

